# Mosel Bernkastel/Mehring - Trail/Enduro



## echloton (17. September 2021)

Hey Leute,
ist von euch jemand im Raum Bernkastel/Traben unterwegs? 
Suche noch Anschluss hier um Trail/Enduro Touren zu fahren, auch gerne mal Trailpark Mehring oder ähnliches.

Bin selbst kein Anfänger mehr, aber richtig gute Technik hab ich auch keine 

LG,
Jo


----------



## Nic_rlp (27. August 2022)

Hey jo, 

Mein Kumpel und ich wohnen im Kreis Zell 15km von Tr-Tr entfernt. Wir sind auch noch Anfänger und waren vor kurzem auch in Mehring. 

Grüße 

Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

